# Favorite Broadhead



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Just wondering what some of your favorite broadheads are. Im just starting to archery hunt and was looking into what kind to use.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Snuffers! I once again was made a believer this weekend when it blew through one rib, blew out two on the far side, pulled back in and totalled the insides! May not be the best head shooting over 40 yards, but man does it wreck a deer!

My .02! Have yet to have one get away with them!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Magnus stingers. Nothing beats a fixed blade cut on contact broadhead. Theres not a bone in a whitetails body im afraid of and very few in bigger game im afraid of.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Muzzy mx3's---I liked the original muzzy's a lot, but the mx3's really group tight over forty and smash through bone. I shot a doe last year at thirty yards, the muzzy went through both shoulders and stuck in the ground---no significant damage to the blades--Im sold.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the 3 blade Rage broadheads. I shot a doe this year and didn't hit any vitals, I shot just under the heart and she bled out within 75 yards and the arrow stuck in the ground pretty deep. Those broadheads are devistating and they fly perfect, I never had to readjust my bow to shoot them.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

The original muzzy 3 blade 100 grns. I put one through the opposite side shoulder on a mulie buck at 60 yrds. I am shooting MX4's this year but I havent shot anything with them yet.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

So far Ive been impressed with G5 Montecs. They are a tough head that hits with my field points out to 70 yrds.. Shoot, resharpen, shoot again. No blades to change.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Starting out you can't go wrong with a muzzy or wasp and you get 6 of them for 30-35 bucks and they've been around forever!
Magnus is also a good head and they have a LIFETIME WARRANTY.
I shoot the rocky gator xp, have been for 15 years. I like that there are no rubber bands, rear deploying and I really like the 2" cut "deer don't thou" most drop within 50 yds. And they always fly like my field points even out to 80 yds. Made by the same company as rage but 1/2 the price through bass pro shops.


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

I also shoot the rage 3 blade i am not completly convinced yet this is my first year shooting them. They do fly perfect but i shot a monster eight and it took alittle while for him to start pumpin i really thought i wasnt gonna find the deer at first, and i smoked him. But when he started bleeding it was ALOT of blood. Now my buddy shoots the 2 blades and i have seen the deer he has shot and all i can say is WOW.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Rage 2 blades make an exit wound the size of a 300 MAG. I would just find a broadhead that fly's true out of your bow. Any broad head will kill a deer in the right spot. Shot placement is and will alway's be the key.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Crimson talons are VERY nice broadheads! They leave quite the hole and a very good blood trail. They are rather spendy tho. But they work very well.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

I shoot both Shuttle T-Lock and Slick Trick 100 grain heads. The Shuttle T's fly a little better and shoot EXACTLY like my field points. The Slick Tricks can be re-sharpened. I have had great success with both and highly recommend either one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goatboy said:


>


Here is my question! When you shoot a deer and don't get a pass through how well does that head cut when the deer reaches back to pull it out!

I have yet to loose a deer with a fixed blade, I have tracked many deer with expandables and honestly I have never seen one recovered. This is the reason I don't hunt with those guys anymore. I was sick of putting them on big deer and watching them wound them. :eyeroll:

How many guys shoot whitetails over 40 yards? IMO shooting a fixed that may not shoot quite as good as an expandable is worth the little bit of flight that is lost.

I am guessing 95% of us kill our deer under 20 yards!

Me jumping off my soap box!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> goatboy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Im betting alot more guys than you think are taking shots at "extended ranges". Thats why they feel the need to have perfect broadhead flight out to obscene yardages. The other reason is nobody knows how to pick a properly spined arrow for their setup.

Im with you though. Why chance it with a broadhead that may or may not deploy its blades, that may or may not have blades sheared off when it hits bone, that may or may not deploy halfway to the target throwing the arrow off its intended course?

My magnus' fly PERFECT out to 60 yards, which is plenty far for me, even on western game like mulies and goats. If your having problems getting broadheads to fly (which is im guessing why most choose mechanicals) maybe you should look at your shaft instead of your broadhead choice.

The whole purpose of bowhunting is having to get close to your target, so why does everybody want to be shooting at 40-50-60 yards? I personaly dont care how good a shot you are, nobody should be shooting whitetails much beyond 35 yards as their just so reactive to the shot noise.

Now IM off my soapbox.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very well said!

I hunt with a kid that shoots all the time out at sandhills out to 100 yards, he is a great shot. He took a goat at a long range this year, I can't remember exactly I want to say like 80 or so. Double lung pumper shot!

A month later he wounded a very large whitetail that jumped the string at 5-8 yards. Ended up wounding it. Talk about a big difference in yardage.

It all comes down to how alert they are!

Personally I like to shoot them when they are sleeping! It is a great way to ensure you make a great shot! Even though you take out both lungs and cut the top of there heart they still run 2 miles, and like like 4 hours..... don't know how!

I am 100% with you on the challenge of archery! It is what makes it the only True hunting! :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe there has been 12 responses and no votes for Thunderheads !! 

I have shot 125's @ 230 plus fps from 2 different bows and 85's @ 290 plus fps from 2 bows and all 4 set-ups would group the broadheads with field points, so I have never bought into the mechanical "rage" (pun intended)...but I have helped rage shooters track their deer. But that's all we found....tracks, I mean. :wink:

I shoot only 85 grains now, and killed 2 does last week with them and watched both fall. Will blast through any bone I've encountered on a deer, and in fact broke the off-side leg bone completely in two just below the shoulder on one 200 pound buck at just over 35 yards a few years ago.

At the risk of offending some here, mechanicals are for advanced archers under ideal conditions, because I do NOT believe you will find a deer you accidentally hit in the shoulder with a mechanical. And even if advanced, hunting being what it is and knowing how well fixed blade heads can shoot from a properly tuned bow, I see no reason to use mechanicals.

A deer shot in the shoulder is no problem for a quality, fixed blade head.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Personally I like to shoot them when they are sleeping!


Some of use arent that sneaky...........or lucky! :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Personally, I love Magnus 2 blades. They are accurate, deadly, resharpenable, penetrate like mad, affordable (around $28 a half dozen, rather than $30+ for three), have a lifetime warranty.

Last night using a 100 grain Magnus 2 blade from her 45# Matthews, my wife got a clean pass through double lung on a huge bodied buck at 18 yards. Chopped a rib in two exiting the off side, and the arrow was found sticking in the ground. We followed a massive blood trail 30 yards to her buck which had died in seconds.

The Magnus was none the worse for wear. I'll simply have to slightly re-shape the chisel point I put on them with a file (must have hit a rock in the ground after passing through), resharpen it, and that Magnus will be ready to fill some doe tags.

The buck, BTW, was a pretty typical 4 point for around here that would normally go around 115-118, but because he was fully mature and had good chow all Summer he had unreal base to tip mass that took him up to 127 & change gross/around 123 net. Probably the most impressive mid-120's buck I've ever seen...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Speaking of Magnus...ran into a buddy today who shoots them, and he showed me 2 vertebraes (spelling?) from his nov 9th buck that someone had shot with what appears to be a NAP Spitfire. His spine had grown around the opened blades, and he appeared to be perfectly healthy. No worse for wear. If the first shooter had a Magnus or a Thunderhead (or Muzzy, etc.) the buck would be on HIS wall right now instead of sitting in a taxidermists freezer !

I want to post the pic to a new thread but I cannot figure out how to do it.

Any help?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW! Thanks Matt !!!!!

Don't know how you did it, but looks like I sent it to the right guy !!!!!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The pics Matt has posted for me are from a 248 pound buck killed in Peoria Co. Sunday, Nov 9th by a friend of mine. He watched the buck follow a doe into a draw mid-morning, and they.never came out. So he stayed in his tree, and they re-appeared about 4:15, and he watched the buck breed the doe TWICE while working their way towards him.

The rest is history, but suffice it to say his Magnus worked much better than the Spitfire before him. Obviously we have no way of knowing for sure, but I am absolutely certain a quality fixed blade would have made it through the vertebrae that stopped the Spitfire about 1/2" short of the spinal cord, because if you look closely you can see how two of the blades acted as "stops" when they made contact with other parts of the spine.

I suggest you only use mechanicals when you've grown tired of the monotony of quick, humane kills with fixed blades. :wink:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

a dirty,bloody,hairy,nasty one is my favorte broad head.

actually i use fixed blades. as i personally dont like mechanical ones.
I shoot thunder heads. because of the blade thickness same thickness as a muzzy. if i remember right.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i like muzzys. but my favorite is watsons. its a custom broadhead.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i shoot magnus snuffer ss and magnus buzz cut both in a 100 grain for all my big game hunting. i personally think that mechanical broadheads are made for people who are to lazy to properly tune their bows and cant get a real broadhead to fly strait.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had very good luck with the Rocky Mountain supreme's. Using this 3 blade with my blades aligned with my feathers this was cinch to tune way back in about 1994 and has given me not one reason to switch. I can still absolutely see no difference in this flight vs my field points, and other sets of eyes behind my shot have agreed. Could just be my Mathews though. :wink:


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Motec G5's love solid as a rock and great penetration!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow, tough crowd!

Pretty much any broadhead out there will kill a deer if placed in the right spot with a properly tuned bow and arrow to match. I don't care how crappy the broadhead is made, but to say something like this..

*"I have yet to loose a deer with a fixed blade, I have tracked many deer with expandables and honestly I have never seen one recovered. This is the reason I don't hunt with those guys anymore. I was sick of putting them on big deer and watching them wound them." *

I don't even know what to say about that statement. Sounds like you need to teach your buddies how to shoot or something, it's not the broadheads fault. Allot of guys go to mechanicals because they know squat about tuning a bow, don't practice much and try to take the easy way out when bow season comes around. And they suddenly become "bow hunters" :eyeroll:

And just as you have, I have yet to lose a deer or antelope with mechanicals. And I've shot about 25 or so with them and about just as many with fixed heads.
And none of them were shot over 30-35 yards most within 15-20.
If I can give out any advise it would be to practice, practice, practice all year round with well tuned equipment.

I just noticed some of you are pretty new to the sport and are still in school, lighten up a little!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

goatboy said:


> Wow, tough crowd!
> 
> Pretty much any broadhead out there will kill a deer if placed in the right spot with a properley tuned bow and arrow to match. I don't care how crappy the broadhead is made, but to say something like this..
> 
> ...


Right On!!!

Muzzy mx3's are my favorite...


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

I like the spitfire broadheads a lot! They have never failed me! And why would you want to shoot through the spine if you are trying to get "a quick and huname kill"? If you have enough patients the deer will almost always present himself in a way for you to shoot'em in "the kill zone". I dont think I would ever even try to shoot a deer down throught the spine. Just my opinion.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Goatboy, I am just speaking from what I have seen. I will agree, they need to learn how to shoot. They have there bow set up for the expandables they are shooting, and they shoot well out of that bow. However, some of them have had the blades break off, others have went through without expanding..... I just find it hard to believe that this is all shooters error?

I personally would rather shoot something that when you shoot a deer in the right spot, there isn't going to be a question as to the head expanding, or breaking. Tune your bow to the head and hunt.

I stick strong to my statement, as this is what I have watched.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shooting mechanicals is kinda like reloading shells and only putting powder in every other one so you get some nice "suprises". :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Shooting mechanicals is kinda like reloading shells and only putting powder in every other one so you get some nice "suprises". :lol:


 :lol:


----------

